# Libre 2 sensors: Airport travel



## StewB (Aug 30, 2021)

Is it OK for Libre2 sensors to go through airport X-ray? I’m thinking about spares going through with cabin luggage on the conveyor, and the one I’m wearing going through the X-ray arch. Hoping to get away soon after two years of lockdown!


----------



## helli (Aug 30, 2021)

Absolutely.
I have been taking Libre sensors through airport scanners for years with no trouble.
Insulin pumps should not go through them but Libre and CGMs are fine and dandy in airports. I don’t think security have ever noticed mine and they work fine afterwards.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 30, 2021)

I took my Libre 1 spares on holiday in June, they went through the security Xray and were fine as they were not activated.  The "arch" is actually a metal detector and that's fine too, but I wouldn't advise going through the full body scanner.  I don't go through it because I wear an insulin pump and the manufacturer has advised against it.  Sometimes the security bods just swipe the pump with a wipe thing, sometimes they get a bit agitated and call their supervisor, who just swipes it!


----------



## StewB (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank you both - that’s really helpful and reassuring!


----------



## MikeInLondon (Aug 31, 2021)

StewB, I have just (last Thursday) taken a spare Libra 2 sensor through security at Heathrow with no problems, and have been using it since Saturday without any particular issues. I had the sensor in my carry on luggage. I never go through the metal detector arch as I have a pacemaker, in addition to my insulin pump and Libra 2 so couldn't say if they might cause problems with the sensor that is being actively used


----------



## helli (Aug 31, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> I wouldn't advise going through the full body scanner.


Libre are fine in the full body scanner. I have removed my pump and gone through them with a Libre attached multiple times and had no issues.


----------



## StewB (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Pattidevans (Aug 31, 2021)

helli said:


> Libre are fine in the full body scanner. I have removed my pump and gone through them with a Libre attached multiple times and had no issues.


Thanks @helli for letting us know. I've never taken my pump off to go through so I wasn't sure about the Libre. I do know from early days on the FB Libre group that library Xray scanners used to break the sensors.  I expect that's been resolved now.


----------

